# ID HELP: Yellowish, silver and agressive piranha, what kind of pygo is



## langit688 (Nov 8, 2008)

Just bought 10 unidentified pygo (4-6") and put them together with my 20reds.

Basic info:
*Clear (no red) eyes,
*Yellowish belly,
*Light silvery body (my existing RBPs looks really dark compared with these new pygos)
*No sign of stress and more aggressive than my existing RBPs despite just being transported (9hrs) and outnumbered by the RBPs; they took the first blood the next morning while the existing RBPs just followed them to strike the food after.

Here is some picture of pygos. Could some senior member and experts help me to identify my new fishes?
Many thanks in advance. Please let me know if more pics are needed.










Regards,
Langit


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri, commonly known as ternetzi.


----------



## langit688 (Nov 8, 2008)

hastatus said:


> Pygocentrus nattereri, commonly known as ternetzi.


Thanks, Hastatus. I also suspect that they are Ternetzi because the coloration doesnt go above the lateral line.
How to distinguish between Ternetzi and Piraya? They both yellow and has no red eye. Any bold physical differences between the two?
If one day my fishes colouration become more vivid and go above the lateral line, can it be Piraya?

I just hope that they are Piraya









Langit688


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piraya have the "flames" that shoot up the side of them.

Piraya the coloration goes above the lateral line.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

First picture...the one on the far right looks like it might be a tern....the second picture looks like your average red to me. Not piraya though...all are nattereri.


----------

